# they've got pizzazz (food, flavor)



## hirondelled'hiver

On parle de sandwichs aux huit fromages. Le type dit:
_they've got pizzaz!_

On ne peut pas vraiment dire d'un sandwich qu'il a du panache. 

_ils sont extras?_


----------



## Garoubet

Je suis d'accord, panache ne va pas dans un tel contexte. 
On pourrait dire _ils sont extrazz, _ça se dit un peu, avec un, deux ou trois z.
Ou aussi: _Ils sont XXL_


----------



## Nicomon

_Ils ont du fondant !
C'est le gratin des sandwichs ! _      (je ne suis qu'à demi sérieuse)


----------



## joelooc

_ils en jettent! _  ? Mais je crains que ça ne passe pas au Québec.


----------



## Language Hound

Garoubet said:


> ...Ou aussi: _Ils sont XXL_


I'm not familiar with this use of "XXL" and would love to know:
--How would you pronounce "XXL" here?
--What word does it represent?
(It just makes me think of the size Extra Extra Large!)


----------



## Itisi

Si je vois 'XXL', je me dis que ce sont des sandwich de très grande taille.


----------



## iuytr

XXL is extra large, one pronouces each letter one after another:  X, X and L. I think Garoubet didn't use it with the direct meaning : a big, big sandwich but as an image like the word great .

Ca me fait penser à une expression qui pourrait être utilisée : ils sont énormes (parfois écrit hénaurmes pour bien montrer qu'on utilise une hyperbole).


----------



## Locape

Est-ce que 'pizzaz' (ou 'pizzazz', ou 'pizazz'...) ne veut pas dire aussi 'awesome' comme adjectif ? Je proposerais 'ils sont d'enfer !', mais comme* joelooc*, je ne sais pas si ça se comprend au Québec ('ils en jettent' est parfait sinon).


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Si je vois 'XXL', je me dis que ce sont des sandwich de très grande taille.


Moi aussi.  Remarquez que comme _pizzaz_ ressemble à _pizza_... XXL ferait peut-être l'affaire .  
Mais perso, je n'aime pas trop.

« _Ils en jettent_ » risque en effet de mal passer au Québec  et « _d'enfer_ » m'énerve !
_ Pizzazz  _est souvent traduit par _piquant_ / _pep(s)_, mais ça ne marche pas bien avec fromage.

C'est dans le sens  _great _que j'ai proposé le jeu de mots foireux  _gratin des sandwichs. _
J'ai aussi pensé à :  _ Ça vous en bouche un coin_  (deux sens possibles).

Idées d'adaptation moins farfelues :   _Ils sont forts en goût / hauts en saveur.    Ils fondent dans la bouche. _


----------



## wildan1

_To have pizzazz _means _avoir du style, du panache_ (un vêtement, un film, une couleur, une performance, etc.).
Nothing to do with size (XXL) or pizza !

NB: the word has four Zs: pizzazz - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com

But when applied to food--yes, _haut en saveur_ explains it, but that's a definition, not a translation in my opinion.

_Un sandwich qui sort de l'ordinaire_ ? _...qu'on n'oublie pas si vite_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Faudrait pas tout lire au premier degré.  Je sais très bien que  _pizzazz_ n'a rien à voir avec pizza. 

C'est juste XXL  et _pizzaz _écrit comme ça (sans le quatrième « z ») qui m'ont fait penser à_ « pizza (au fromage) extra large »_.
Je crois bien que Garoubet a suggéré XXL dans le sens  extra / excellent.

Et j'ai écrit adaptation, pas traduction.


----------



## Locape

Apparemment, le mot peut s'écrire avec 3 "z", comme le montre le dico WR, j'ai vu l'orthographe 'pizzaz' également sur internet.
Est-ce que l'homme dit ça avant ou après y avoir goûté ? Des essais (je dis ce qui me passe par la tête, inutile de me tomber dessus ! 😜) : 'ça, c'est original', 'ça a du caractère', 'ça a de l'allure' (s'il le regarde), 'ça a du mordant' (s'il le goûte), 'ils sont sensass' (s'il n'est plus tout jeune)...


----------



## wildan1

Locape said:


> Est-ce que l'homme dit ça avant ou après y avoir goûté ?


Comme_ pizzazz _se dit le plus souvent de choses qu'on voit, on pourrait bien aussi le dire d'un plat qui sort de l'ordinaire par son aspect.
Mais une fois goûté, rien n'empêche qu'on le dise sur son goût  non plus.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Non, l'homme (qui est un animal anthropomorphe de dessin animé) dit ça en apportant un plateau plein de sandwichs. 
On ne peut pas utiliser XXL de toute façon, car leur taille (malgré les 8 fromages cités) n'est pas si impressionnante que ça. 

Faut juste que ça donne envie d'en manger, je suppose. 
Je pense aussi qu'il est un peu trop enthousiaste par rapport à ce qu'il offre aux enfants, et c'est ça qui est drôle, je pense.


----------



## Garoubet

Il y a aussi l'expression "_c'est géant_" pour dire que c'est super, extra, awsome, great....

Note: non, je ne suis pas obnubilé par les grandes tailles


----------



## Nicomon

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Faut juste que ça donne envie d'en manger, je suppose.
> Je pense aussi qu'il est un peu trop enthousiaste par rapport à ce qu'il offre aux enfants, et c'est ça qui est drôle, je pense.


  D'où mes idées d'adaptation un peu farfelues (posts 3 et 9).   Je me suis dit qu'elles t'en inspireraient peut-être d'autres.

_Ils ont un goût de r'venez-y ?    Qui veut des bons sandwichs gastronomiques ? _


----------



## joelooc

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Je pense aussi qu'il est un peu trop enthousiaste par rapport à ce qu'il offre aux enfants, et c'est ça qui est drôle, je pense.


Peut-être, alors: _"Ils ont (de) la classe" "ils sont classieux"_
ou encore un peu plus "décalé"_: "ils sont pimpants"_


----------



## Itisi

joelooc said:


> _"Ils ont (de) la classe" _


Je vote pour. (Faute de mieux ! )


----------



## petit1

alléchants
A s'en lécher les doigts . / On s'en lécherait les doigts .


----------



## broglet

bonjour hirondelle - es-tu sûr qu'il n'a pas dit "They've got pizzas"?


----------



## wildan1

petit1 said:


> A s'en lécher les doigts . / On s'en lécherait les doigts .


That's more like _scrumptious_ -- even a standard dish could be this way with really good ingredients or excellent preparation--without necessarily having "pizzazz" that makes it good in a novel way.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Je vote pour. (Faute de mieux ! )


 Je vais t'en faire, moi, des « faute de mieux ».   J'ai donné des tas de bonnes idées.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Je vais t'en faire, moi, des « faute de mieux »


Now I'm in trouble...

Tu as donné des tas de bonnes idées, en effet, Nico, et d'autres aussi, mais elles ne correspondent pas à
*"1. * Dazzling style; flamboyance; flair." (thefreedictionary.com)


----------



## Language Hound

Belated thanks to Itisi and iuytr for your replies to my question.
XXL made no sense to me in this context, so I thought it might mean something other than a size.



hirondelled'hiver said:


> On parle de sandwichs aux huit fromages. Le type dit:
> _they've got pizzaz!_





broglet said:


> bonjour hirondelle - *es-tu sûr qu'il n'a pas dit "They've got pizzas"?*


That seems like a strong possibility to me.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Along the lines of Garoubet's #15, would "Ils sont vraiment trop!" work? 



Language Hound said:


> Belated thanks to Itisi and iuytr for your replies to my question.
> XXL made no sense to me in this context, so I thought it might mean something other than a size.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems like a strong possibility to me.



I don't think so, given that hirondelle specified in the OP that the reference was to 'sandwiches'.


----------



## Language Hound

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> ...I don't think so, given that hirondelle specified in the OP that the reference was to 'sandwiches'.


Well, she also specified that it is a cartoon. I can very well imagine an animated character (or even a human one) mistaking sandwiches *with eight different kinds of cheese *as pizzas.

It could very well be a typo in the transcript ("pizza*z*" instead of "pizza*s*").


----------



## Itisi

hirondelled'hiver said:


> dit ça en apportant un plateau plein de sandwichs


I don't see how it can be pizzas.


----------



## Language Hound

I agree if they're French sandwiches (made with baguettes).
However, if they're American or Canadian sandwiches made with sliced bread,
a tray of them could be mistaken for (slices of) pizza.

It would be helpful to hear from the OP again...

EDITED TO ADD: @hirondelled'hiver:  If you have more than just the transcript and are able to watch the cartoon,
please tell us how the word is pronounced: /pəˈzæz/ or /pēt*′*səs/.


----------



## iuytr

Ils sont épastrouillants !


----------



## Itisi

Ah ! 'Ils sont épatants !'  (si ça ne fait pas trop vieux-jeu...)


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> [...]elles ne correspondent pas à
> *"1. * Dazzling style; flamboyance; flair." (thefreedictionary.com)


On ne donnerait pas non plus ces qualificatifs à des sandwichs au fromage, en général.
C'est pour ça que j'ai suggéré des options d'adaptation qui pourraient coller au contexte sans traduire exactement "pizzazz".

Il me semble que plusieurs idées se rapprochent de cette autre définition :  





> Something that has [a wow] [factor], [exotic], interesting and different.


    Tant qu'à y aller dans le sens « _épatants_ », je suggère le superlatif :  _« époustouflants ».  _
Ou bien (courant au Québec) : _ Incroyables !_
Une dernière pour la route  : _  Ces sandwichs (gourmands) qui fondent en bouche vous laisseront bouche bée.  _


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> _« époustouflants ». _Ou bien (courant au Québec) : _ Incroyables !_


D'accord !


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Pour répondre à Broglet et Langage Hound, il dit bien "pizzaz"... qu'il prononce genre "peuzaze" alors que _pizza_, on entendrait plutôt "pitza". 
Et le script (qui peut parfois avoir des erreurs, alors je vérifie toujours au son) dit bien: pizzaz.


----------



## broglet

merci hirondelle!


----------

